# what the fuck?! I got Staph!



## Mouse

I'm a clean healthy housie kid right now and of all things I got mother fucking staph! I never got anything when I was traveling but now, for some fucked up reason, I got a fucking staph infection on my ass.

I think my boyfriend gave it to me. he's living in his car and had a staph infection and it's more than likely I picked it up from him. 

my doctor also told me that staph can live in your sinuses and never bother you. but if you like pick your nose and then scratch yourself you'll spread an active infection. I got my septum pierced recently and I think from having my fingers around my nose trying to pick the crusties off I might have got it on my fingers from my sinuses and them scratched my dirty ass and ended up with an abcess withing a few days. 

yet another reason to WASH YOUR HANDS!


----------



## Ravie

yeah. thats a bitch. i got staph once. i had to constantly put on peroxide and rubbing alcohol to get rid of it.


----------



## Mouse

luckily I've got health insurance now so I got antibiotics and had the doctor cut and drain it for me. but now i've got a hole the size of my pinky finger in my butt cheek... it's way down on the bottom of my bottom to so I'm constantly sitting on it. thank god for hydrocodone!


----------



## kai

i recently got staph infection on some poison ivy wounds, and when I bandaged it, the sweat under the bandages made the poison ivy spread hardcore and as it spread it just continued to get infected. I also got it on my ankle on the other leg and same story. I had to go on antibiotics to get rid of it because of the nature of how it spread, due to it being from poison ivy. This shit isn't fun, it lasted for like 2 weeks, and is finally gone, and 2 other's I was squattting with also got it at the same time. 

I also got it while living in the woods last summer and used a calendula, tea tree and lavender salve to heal it really rapidly, the trick I found was bandages. Swore against 'em for so long but they really do serve their purpose well when they need to.

if it isn't spreading super fast another good remedy for staph is pine pitch(sap). Put a thick coating of it on the wound and it helps to draw the infection out, just make sure you change it and give some breathing time and keep the wound clean and bandaged till it's healed.


----------



## finn

Honey works well against staph, both regular and antibiotic resistant (MRSA- pronounced Mer-sah). Just the regular household, plastic bear honey. It also works with infected superficial wounds. Bandages help keep it from making a mess, but beware of ants!


----------



## soreusrex

if you're pretty extreme, cutting sugar completely out of yer diet for a week or two can kill staph since it thrives on it.


----------



## Dameon

You can use that hole in your ass to hide things in. It's a much better hiding place than that other hole in your ass. Like, from the sound of it, it's the perfect size to keep a joint in. And imagine the surprised looks you'll get when you produce a joint from your ass. Learn to look on the bright side of things.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Just the other day I read about a tagger who got jumped by thugs beaten severally then covered in spray paint, he almost died from a staph infection in his cuts from the paint. DAMN.


----------



## kai

manuka honey is specifically good for staph.

cutting sugar from your diet is a good thing regardless of your infections and what not.


----------



## Mouse

I've stopped drinking and I'm trying to eat a bit better. I never knew about the honey thing. I'm not sure if I'm willing to try it. but I bathe regularly with tea tree oil soap and keep the wound covered so it's starting to get better.


----------



## finn

Well, here's an article from a respected magazine about honey on wounds: http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/news/2006/10/71925
just so you know.


----------



## Mouse

wow. ok. i'm ditching the neo and trying some honey! hopefully it'll help this wound heal with less scaring as well. 

im confused though.. if bacteria feeds off of sugar, how does honey not feed it? or is that yeast that feeds off sugar? i think it's yeast but i'm not sure. GOOGLE to the rescue.


----------



## Mouse

ok... I looked it up. 

"bacteria's inability to grow in a high sugar environment is the same as the reason for their inability to grow in high salt environments.

Both sugar and salt bind up the water and thus makes the water unavailable to the bacteria to use. In essence, while the environment may seem like it has a lot of water in it, most of the water is tied up by the salt or sugar. Bacteria require a certain amount of "available" water to survive and grow. Spoilage of jams and jellies is usually due to molds and not bacteria because of the high sugar content. Molds do not require as much water for growth and survival as most bacteria. "


so sugar kills bacteria. yeast feeds off of sugar.

" Yeast is a fungus and needs a supply of energy for its living and growth. Sugar supplies this energy. (Your body also gets much of its energy from sugar and other carbohydrates.)"


----------



## Withoutatrace

Not sure how to treat it. Can you post a picture then I can give you a expert dyagnosis.
Trust me - I'm a doctor.

Withoutatrace


----------



## wokofshame

Mouse said:


> now i've got a hole the size of my pinky finger in my butt cheek...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing


----------



## Mouse

well Murt, if you can't handle that lil tid bit, how can you handle ANYTHING?


----------



## Mouse

Withoutatrace said:


> Not sure how to treat it. Can you post a picture then I can give you a expert dyagnosis.
> Trust me - I'm a doctor.
> 
> Withoutatrace



bwahahah. No.


----------



## finn

I would not recommend putting salt or sugar into your wounds, if you are putting it in dry, it will be extremely painful (hence the phrase putting salt on a wound). Sugar will initially kill bacteria, but after it becomes wet, it then becomes a source of food for bacteria. There are some practices of packing a wound with sugar, but the wound has to be scrubbed out and cleaned and have new sugar put in every six hours. The patient will probably need to be held down and the medical team should have earplugs during the painful scrubbing part. This is a kind of improvised emergency medicine, done when there isn't a better option.

The sugar in the honey doesn't feed the bacteria, because the other parts of the honey kill the bacteria. Additionally, honey can be fermented by yeast, which is how mead is made, but it takes a very long time.


----------



## Mouse

did you miss the part where I said "my doctor"

thanks for Norfolk Southern RR and me being a full time student I've got amazing health insurance. I've got this ass on lock down.


----------



## Withoutatrace

Yep you would quite funny without an ass Mouse.

Withoutatrace


----------



## finn

Hey, Mouse, how's your ass?

Haha, I never get to ask that question...


----------



## Mouse

haha. my ass is all better. thanks for assking


----------



## Bendixontherails

Mouse said:


> I'm a clean healthy housie kid right now and of all things I got mother fucking staph! I never got anything when I was traveling...




didn't anyone ever tell you: CLEAN KIDS GET SICK AND DIE!


----------



## syphilust

Mouse said:


> if you like pick your nose and then scratch yourself you'll spread an active infection.



lies. only good things come from picking yer nose!


----------



## katiehabits

two summers ago a whole house of "clean housie kids" in vic got staph & wouldn't go to the doctors cuz one of them was studying chinese medicine and wanted to play doctor or something stupid. they all had it for months...... like 2 or more months each. some of them eventually when to the doctor thank god.


----------



## churl

This looks like the perfect place for my staph story!! I had a huge infection on the small of my back, so when it got to painful to move, my girlfriend at the time tried to drain the infection, well, it wouldnt drain cause it had become solid. She had to put tweezers inside what used to be a pore and pull out this awesome greenish yellow mass that had canals of blood, think: small brain removed. It was about the size of the tip of your pinky. It made a vacuum "suck" sound when she pulled it through the opening. Me being who I am, I took it into the bathroom, washed it off and started to pull it apart with the tweezers. It was kinda fibrous and weirdly sticky. I did not find any gold inside. And that is how i stopped my 25 year long habit of picking my nose.


----------



## dVEC

Always use alcohol and not peroxide on staph. It's way more effective, because staph is naturally resistant to oxygen (S. Aureus even produces its own antioxidant pigment for this purpose, which gives it its characteristic yellow color). Stings more, but it's worth it.

Povidone Iodine (betadine) is always better than either, though.

I've been studying medicine a lot lately, heh.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Widerstand said:


> I have a crazy idea... Goto a real doctor before your ass falls off!


 
i'd second that ... even though this is a late post. two kids lost an arm and a hand respectively in Asheville this year due to staph.

the newer staph is antibiotic resistant so a person would do well to visit the clinic.

this kinda goes for a lot of shit. honey, which is documented by ptah nem hotep (the 9th hotep dynasty in egypt) did utilize it as an antibiotic; however, modern staph is also a BLOOD-BORNE pathogen.


----------



## finn

My advice would be to treat any wound which does not heal up properly and quickly as an infection, (meaning something like a spiderbite/minor scrape or burn should dry up in about a day) using honey or iodine povidone or hydrogen peroxide or alcohol (preference in that order, honey being best). If the treatment isn't showing results after a day and/or it seems to be getting worse, see a doctor, because it is beyond your ability (or whoever is trying to help you) to treat it!

Burns and bites are the most likely wounds to get infected, because they are hard to clean. Untreated human bites are potentially lethal because our mouth bacteria is almost like a slow-acting venom, seriously!

If there is swelling which occurs pretty quickly, a funny smell, colored pus, multiple sites, a vein-like pattern coming out from the point of the wound, fever, or anything unusual, get to a doctor within a few hours if you can, because that means you might die or lose your limbs or become disfigured.

Do people agree with this?


----------



## skunkpit

alls i know is i got rid of staph with my anti-septic piss..
also i had a friend piss on my staph aswell when id run outa piss..


----------



## finn

It's great that your piss works, but I don't think it'll be an easy sell for people to allow you to pee on their wound, unless they are into that kind of thing.


----------



## Mouse

wow... this went so many funny directions.

my boyfriend, who i met shortly before i got the staph wound ... i gave it to him as well, oops.. love, huh? share everything. anyways.. he got it from me and he used a glass tube, heated, placed over the wound to SUCK out the icky and then douse it in rubbing alc. worked for him.


----------



## skunkpit

finn said:


> It's great that your piss works, but I don't think it'll be an easy sell for people to allow you to pee on their wound, unless they are into that kind of thing.



not an easy sell cause its free and ya dont have to pay for it?


----------



## Mouse

free? now that's simply un-american! i want no part of it


----------



## finn

skunkpit said:


> not an easy sell cause its free and ya dont have to pay for it?



Well, no, because maybe you are much more convincing than I am, but I don't think I can come up to someone with a staph infection and say
"Hey, let me give your open sore a golden shower and fix it up (and I will in no way gain any sexual arousal for that act)"
when I have nothing but anecdotes to testify to its effectiveness, especially when there are proven remedies (which are unfortunately not free) easily at hand.


----------



## skunkpit

finn said:


> Well, no, because maybe you are much more convincing than I am, but I don't think I can come up to someone with a staph infection and say
> "Hey, let me give your open sore a golden shower and fix it up (and I will in no way gain any sexual arousal for that act)"
> when I have nothing but anecdotes to testify to its effectiveness, especially when there are proven remedies (which are unfortunately not free) easily at hand.




heh well worst case scenario.. the free piss doesn't work.. big deal. i got rid of staph without paying for some bullshit chemical creme, and as for golden shower sexual act.. i would have never though of it that way and if i did for some stupid reason id ask my most trust worthy friend and besides that i only asked my friend to cause its more antiseptic fluid to attack the staph and i thought it would be funny, you could just as easy just use your own piss.. 

if your worried about not being socially acceptable about smelling like piss you piss on the wounds and wait till the piss dries then wash it off... if your truly working towards being more sustainable, its at least worth it to try alternative methods which some cultures still use, and you cannot deny that some cultures still do use urine therapy.


----------



## Ravie

some asian people drink pee daily.


----------



## finn

Ravie said:


> some asian people drink pee daily.



That may be, but even in Asia it's uncommon and frowned upon. Piss can be used as a rinse or irrigating a wound because for healthy people it is pretty much free of bacteria (except for the ones picked up along the urethra) but it doesn't have any other proven medical benefits as far as I know. If the uric acid content is high enough, I suppose it could eliminate bacteria via osmotic rupture, but I wouldn't count on it as that requires the person to be a bit dehydrated. It's basically last resort medicine.

Drinking piss is just... I don't get the point, their body tried to get it out of them, and they are putting it back in?


----------



## Ravie

no, they would drink baby piss. they thought it something spiritual or something.


----------



## finn

That's even worse. That's like treating a baby like a cow.


----------



## Mouse

there are a lot of people that believe in "urine therapy" to cure any sickness. it's so stupid.


----------



## Dmac

we just had a high-school wrestler die from a staff infection here in omaha, happened when i was in high-school too, way back when. keeping clean, soap amd water helps, but staff is literally everywhere, usually it is not harmful, unless it gets in a cut or open sore. always take time co clean a cut or sore, when possible, then bandage it. :deadhorse:


----------



## skunkpit

finn said:


> That may be, but even in Asia it's uncommon and frowned upon. Piss can be used as a rinse or irrigating a wound because for healthy people it is pretty much free of bacteria (except for the ones picked up along the urethra) but it doesn't have any other proven medical benefits as far as I know. If the uric acid content is high enough, I suppose it could eliminate bacteria via osmotic rupture, but I wouldn't count on it as that requires the person to be a bit dehydrated. It's basically last resort medicine.
> 
> Drinking piss is just... I don't get the point, their body tried to get it out of them, and they are putting it back in?




well your white.
white medicine is the way and will be the way right?
again it is well known that urine is very usefull and is not classified as the same stuff that comes out of your ass. i wouldn't debate a cure thats been trusted for thousands of years on multiple points of the earth.
i dont care what certain societies believe its not socially acceptable to use urine.
urine is antiseptic and is an excess of minerals our bodies dont need from digestion.
western culture used to and still does in some cases, denounces the use of herbs. people were claimed whitches for herblore and the idea of using plants to cure yourself? INSANE, urine even more INSANE.
i had tried tons of local and foreign herbs to get rid of the staph... nothin..
i have friends which have gotten rid of staph and other infections with urine, theres my proof, so if it doesnt work.. its still didnt cost you anything.

another friend had staph and tried to kill it with the cream and it mutated adapted and became the begining effects of a flesh eating bacteria his doctor told him.

all i gotta say is have fun messing around buying/stealing staph cream and poisioning ye skin 

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/urine.htm


----------



## finn

I am advocating the use of honey to cure staph, actually, and I do use herbs on a daily basis. But I suppose that isn't the issue here, it's economics? It's true that urine doesn't cost anything, but if it doesn't work, then it's cost time where the infection could have gotten worse and that violates one central tenant of medicine- which is first and foremost do no harm. Honey, for me is easy enough to get, and I will use it first (unless there is an allergy/vegan issue) because it is more effective than anything that western medicine has been able to produce. Honey may be overkill, but I'm willing to take that expense, if you're in a different situation, than so be it.

You don't have to do what I do, I am a medic and as long as I call myself that, there are certain things I have to do and certain ways of doing them. You're not under any of those restriction as far as I know.


----------



## skunkpit

where the fuck you gonna get honey in the winter?
and are you gonna harvest it yourself
i dont agree on harvesting honey its raping bees winter storage food 
when and where have your heard honey curing staph.. your a medic eh?
sorry i think yer fulla bee barf.. honey on staph wounds..
keep on that
hope ya have fun 





finn said:


> I am advocating the use of honey to cure staph, actually, and I do use herbs on a daily basis. But I suppose that isn't the issue here, it's economics? It's true that urine doesn't cost anything, but if it doesn't work, then it's cost time where the infection could have gotten worse and that violates one central tenant of medicine- which is first and foremost do no harm. Honey, for me is easy enough to get, and I will use it first (unless there is an allergy/vegan issue) because it is more effective than anything that western medicine has been able to produce. Honey may be overkill, but I'm willing to take that expense, if you're in a different situation, than so be it.
> 
> You don't have to do what I do, I am a medic and as long as I call myself that, there are certain things I have to do and certain ways of doing them. You're not under any of those restriction as far as I know.


----------



## finn

Please PM me if you have any further issues with my advice or want additional references or want to relay doubts on my training or for personal attacks. I will respond to all following post concerning this from you with PMs only to avoid cluttering the board.

http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/news/2006/10/71925

Honey Remedy Could Save Limbs
Brandon Keim Email 10.11.06

When Jennifer Eddy first saw an ulcer on the left foot of her patient, an elderly diabetic man, it was pink and quarter-sized. Fourteen months later, drug-resistant bacteria had made it an unrecognizable black mess.

Doctors tried everything they knew -- and failed. After five hospitalizations, four surgeries and regimens of antibiotics, the man had lost two toes. Doctors wanted to remove his entire foot.

"He preferred death to amputation, and everybody agreed he was going to die if he didn't get an amputation," said Eddy, a professor at the University of Wisconsin School of Medicine and Public Health.

With standard techniques exhausted, Eddy turned to a treatment used by ancient Sumerian physicians, touted in the Talmud and praised by Hippocrates: honey. Eddy dressed the wounds in honey-soaked gauze. In just two weeks, her patient's ulcers started to heal. Pink flesh replaced black. A year later, he could walk again.

"I've used honey in a dozen cases since then," said Eddy. "I've yet to have one that didn't improve."

Eddy is one of many doctors to recently rediscover honey as medicine. Abandoned with the advent of antibiotics in the 1940s and subsequently disregarded as folk quackery, a growing set of clinical literature and dozens of glowing anecdotes now recommend it.

Most tantalizingly, honey seems capable of combating the growing scourge of drug-resistant wound infections, including group A streptococcus -- the infamous flesh-eating bug -- and methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus, or MRSA, which in its most severe forms also destroys flesh. These have become alarmingly more common in recent years, with MRSA alone now responsible for half of all skin infections treated in U.S. emergency rooms. So-called superbugs cause thousands of deaths and disfigurements every year, and public health officials are alarmed.

Though the practice is uncommon in the United States, honey is successfully used elsewhere on wounds and burns that are unresponsive to other treatments. Some of the most promising results come from Germany's Bonn University Children's Hospital, where doctors have used honey to treat wounds in 50 children whose normal healing processes were weakened by chemotherapy.

The children, said pediatric oncologist Arne Simon, fared consistently better than those with the usual applications of iodine, antibiotics and silver-coated dressings. The only adverse effects were pain in 2 percent of the children and one incidence of eczema. These risks, he said, compare favorably to iodine's possible thyroid effects and the unknowns of silver -- and honey is also cheaper.

"We're dealing with chronic wounds, and every intervention which heals a chronic wound is cost effective, because most of those patients have medical histories of months or years," he said.

While Eddy bought honey at a supermarket, Simon used Medihoney, one of several varieties made from species of Leptospermum flowers found in New Zealand and Australia.

Honey, formed when bees swallow, digest and regurgitate nectar, contains approximately 600 compounds, depending on the type of flower and bee. Leptospermum honeys are renowned for their efficacy and dominate the commercial market, though scientists aren't totally sure why they work.

"All honey is antibacterial, because the bees add an enzyme that makes hydrogen peroxide," said Peter Molan, director of the Honey Research Unit at the University of Waikato in New Zealand. "But we still haven't managed to identify the active components. All we know is (the honey) works on an extremely broad spectrum."

Attempts in the lab to induce a bacterial resistance to honey have failed, Molan and Simon said. Honey's complex attack, they said, might make adaptation impossible.

Two dozen German hospitals are experimenting with medical honeys, which are also used in the United Kingdom, Australia and New Zealand. In the United States, however, honey as an antibiotic is nearly unknown. American doctors remain skeptical because studies on honey come from abroad and some are imperfectly designed, Molan said.

In a review published this year, Molan collected positive results from more than 20 studies involving 2,000 people. Supported by extensive animal research, he said, the evidence should sway the medical community -- especially when faced by drug-resistant bacteria.

"In some, antibiotics won't work at all," he said. "People are dying from these infections."

Commercial medical honeys are available online in the United States, and one company has applied for Food and Drug Administration approval. In the meantime, more complete clinical research is imminent. The German hospitals are documenting their cases in a database built by Simon's team in Bonn, while Eddy is conducting the first double-blind study.

"The more we keep giving antibiotics, the more we breed these superbugs. Wounds end up being repositories for them," Eddy said. "By eradicating them, honey could do a great job for society and to improve public health."


----------



## skunkpit

im simply trying to help people realise and demystify if they are healthy a viable solution to staph, piss cures.

Honey Remedy "Could" Save Limbs....

again urine has been use for thousands of years
and is more viable then trying to find honey in a global crash


----------



## skunkpit

finn said:


> Honey is an ancient cure, used before recorded history- it's not anything new and it's not connected to 'whiteness' and it's not even popular in white medicine either so lay off the racial connotations and do your research.
> 
> I suspect that your vegan persuasion is preventing you from seeing it for its benefits. Honey obviously doesn't work well as a wound irrigant, and urine does better, though if I resorted to that I would still sterilize the urine if I could before using it. I keep honey around with me, it's not really something you can easily forage in the winter, true, but the global crash hasn't happened yet, and even if it did, there would still be people producing honey.



thats all it ever is eh? research
battle of who can wikipedia what

again though i believe urine is the best solution simply because:

a:\urine as medicine is with us and has been with us and not just us, other animals aswel piss on wounds.it already is antiseptic, and part of your own gene structure.
b:\not everyone can afford unpasturized honey
c:\not everyone steals unpasturized honey
d:\ some people dont live in climates where bees thrive ie: if you dont farm it in the summer 
e:\if there was a crash all those gun toting people will be roaming around looking for farms and food in a hunger rage, good luck runing a hive.
f:\i am not a vegan nore believe it is a sustainable way of life.

also do you know anyone personally who has actually gotten rid of staph with honey?

ps: this isnt bloating webspace.. people should at least have some support in trying urine to cure staph.


----------



## kai

skunkpit said:


> another friend had staph and tried to kill it with the cream and it mutated adapted and became the begining effects of a flesh eating bacteria his doctor told him.



being that I was that friend let me share my point on this.

I agree with skunkpit on the urine only because I saw yours clear up after it got pissed on but you also were using other natural and free remedies like pine pitch and cedar, both which have been neglected to be mentioned in this post. Also it was urine that finally cleared it up. So I wouldn't say don't piss on your wounds but people can stick with whatever they are comfortable with. 

I get staph almost every summer cause I neglect hygiene to often, I have used lavender, calendula and tea tree salve to heal staph before but as follows, have also had other cases that were more intense.

I got staph from poison ivy and because I was sharing a bed and having sex with my partner at the time i was using bandages and socks to cover up my wounds and the bandages didn't breath and combined with the sock caused me legs to sweat. The sweat then carried the acid from the poison ivy and caused it to spread at an alarming rate, as the poison ivy spread so did the staph. Alarmed at the rate of which my staph was spreading I went to the doctor because I wasnt aware that I had poison ivy at the time and got antibiotics. The cream was okay but the problem was that the internal I was taking was the incorrect spectrum for what my body needed so I was getting all the bad sides of antibiotics without the good. The cream kept it at bay and so did allowing it to breath but in the end I had to get an injection in my ass and a new prescription that worked immediately. This is by no means the best method of dealing with this sort of infection in my mind's eye because I want to lean more on a natural approach to dealing with my sickness. It wasnt a mutation though. 

So I will attest however that I have seen urine work, the selling point being that not everyone is comfortable with having someone piss on their infected wounds. That being said the sticky gooey resin of pine sap is excellent at drawing infection from the body, cedar will also work wonders, or oregan grape root and even fasting and rinsing with salt water. 

The creams are gross and you need a scrip to get them, and they will work. For me a natural remedy has nothing even to do with the money, it comes from wanting a closer connection with the earth around me and knowing how it can provide me with everything around me. 

Also I think that when looking back to remedies that were used in the past like during egyptian dynasties, they were dealing with a less evolved variety of bacteria whereas modern humans have totally fucking thrown things out of whack with antibiotics and over sterile conditions and not building our resistance in a healthy manner. 

In some cases urine and pine pitch might not be enough, in some maybe they will...I know plenty of people including myself who have used natural remedies to heal staph completely.


----------



## skunkpit

yeah i agree, what ever method works
im just sayin it doe take deprograming to get into the mind set that urine isnt just a "waste" product of our body

also the urine that helped cure my staph was from a human with a much better amune system then mine if that maters.


----------



## finn

skunkpit said:


> also the urine that helped cure my staph was from a human with a much better amune system then mine if that maters.



Just a commonsense reminder, never use the urine of a sick person.


----------



## kai

dude the urine you used wasn't even from a human...well okay human in some ways but all mostly orc.

don't use feeble humans urine, get your most resilient, durable, indestructible friends to pee on you.


that guy is something else, if anyones urine is gonna clear up an infection it's his...


----------



## Ravie

next time i get staph i wanna pee on it. i have some of the best insurence and so i went to the doctor last time, all they said was put salt water on it. so i did. didnt work, and it spread. went back. got a cream. didnt work. went back. got pills. didnt work.(i have an immune system that doesnt like medicine) so i used acne cream to dry it up and cleaned it with peroxcide once a day and rubbing alcohal 4 times a day. finally went away completely after like 2 weeks. next time ill just pee on it.


----------



## Nym

Dameon said:


> You can use that hole in your ass to hide things in. It's a much better hiding place than that other hole in your ass. Like, from the sound of it, it's the perfect size to keep a joint in. And imagine the surprised looks you'll get when you produce a joint from your ass. Learn to look on the bright side of things.



thats one way to look at things! haha..sorry about the staph.


----------

